# Hello Everyone Been a While



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Its been a while, Life being what it is I have been BUSY as heck, a new job and grandkids and Deer Season has kept me way busier than I like. but hopefully things are gonna SLOW Down some!

All is Great on my end took a few deer this season, my wife took a Monster 22 point as well as a Cull buck 17 point of course I was at work! lol Oh Well there is always next Year!

My Son Dallas Swore in the USMC Last Week! This Is something he has Always wanted to do I am not Sure How I am gonna Handle this! Either way I am Proud of Him!

God Bless All Of You Guys, just because I don't get on here much don't mean I don't think of you all often.

Richard


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear all the news. Sure would like to see some pics of a 17-point cull deer and the "acceptable" 22-pointer.

You have a brave son and have every right to be proud of him. It takes more than words to support our military and the young man knows all about it. Congrats to both of you and thank you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear from you Rich.

Your boy is turning into a man--- let Dallas know we are proud of him too. You taught him well, as he goes forward to stand for God and Country. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA ! Was just thinking about you and wondered how things were going, thanks for the update and great news -- it only gets busier.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Life is good alright, everyone busier than ever.

We really do need to see the pics of the 17 and 22 point bucks though so when you get a minute, could you put a couple on here for us to drool over. Please, Please

Also, give your son a big THANK YOU for his service to our country.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad things are going well for you, glad you stopped in and gave us an update. 
Pics sounds like something we'd all like to see.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow...Read this after reading your PM. Thank Dallas for his service for us. You and Lisa have done a great job raising him.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hi Richard---Glad to hear from you-------Semper Fi to your Son --Welcome JarHead--always remember when the going gets tough THE TOUGH GET GOING--Again Welcome to our Corps----Once a Marine always a Marine--------------------------------------------------------------------Skip*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I appreciate the kind words guys, I will pass them along to Dallas. He is in the Early Entry Program as he is Seventeen and wont turn eighteen till July, But I told him it would be easier on him to start PT earlier rather than later and he will be in much better shape by the time he ships out.

I Don't have any Pics of Lisa's Buck except on my Phone I will have to try and get them on here for yall to see.

I have become involved in Oathkeepers and AP III % trying to get my Stuff together in case of some kind of Catastrophe! One thing I have figured out, I am Not as Young as I Used to be!! But it is Better to have a Plan and Know some folks that you can depend on if the chips are down! Here in our County we have a close knit group of folks that pull together to get things done when there is weather related incidents etc. So progress is Being Made though sometimes it don't seem Like much.

Stay Informed, Stay Safe & Stay Armed,

Richard


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to see you back and I also want to Thank your son for his service, you have every right to be proud of him !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you Richard, also a big THANK YOU to your son for his service. Let us know his progress and where he will be stationed after boot. :usflag: :usflag:

Also congrats on your wife's excellent deer season!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thar she blows mateys!!! Wondered what happened to you, been awhile. Glad your son has entered a mans world, the service will polish him and he will be better for it. Also learn about camaraderie, and esprit de corps---emphasis on Corps!! LOL And yes the salivating readers better get their PHONE PHOTO or its going to get mean LOL. Hopefully its getting mounted, I mean after all; that's a deer of a lifetime---so having said that --- we want pictures of that as well!!


----------

